# BMP 45 minutes.



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Heading down shortly, hope the NE wind stays away (doubt it tho)

See you there if you turn up 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX5UeJYAACnfgAASQIUAEBCmHIA/79+gMADtVg1TxE2ppqaeo2ppk02miekIjCNTIAAAADVPyKniTyT1NqGjQaA0IANAMDf0rN0mVKHlxsVEBipqsymvDmtTtfK5fbAaO9Be4iZyidSnruoy04vkFcemiumSTzNA0z98gxUNOwq2mDKOb+iLp9mUpOdqzlBWAvtfzhOI8Kn3Y4w1IQIGKtZD9JQv8NihG05QSyTAVLVhUSgKFd3D0eMLWLWUtLFXc+tYu0xzvWJQkaYm0gjybEzgcMCcJSIqRm+dA1segkQKyURAdWtEHkEVByGwxCdqmP4u5IpwoSD8qPEs


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorry mate onkly saw your message now 10.50 pm. Think I have my souner sorted at last so I will be going to Googong at about 8.00 Test the sounder and try and get those big ones that cxame off last time.

Was planning on going down to the coast to meet up with Red phoenix but things turned bad regarding the planning. Let me know how you did mate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Well I went out but had bugger all luck on the cod, this afternoon easterly we've been getting for 3 weeks is making things pretty tough.

Didnt get out this morning because someone forgot to set the alarm, but she is forgiven as I really did need a good sleep in.

Hopefully will get out this evening if the storms predicted dont turn up.

Cheers, Allan


----------

